# Sig P230 Slide release problems



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Sig P230 that when the slide release is pushed down the slide fails to go forward. It doesn't matter if the magazine is in the pistol or not or loaded or not. As far as I can tell all the parts seem to be there and there doesn't appear that there is any excessive wear on any of them. Any idea's?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When the slide release is pushed down, the recoil spring should act upon the slide and push it forward.
So, did you forget to reinstall the recoil spring? Did you install it incorrectly?
Check and see.

It's also possible that the pistol's barrel was reinstalled incorrectly, and the same goes for the slide stop.
Check those, too.


----------



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

I believe they are all in proper order and the spring is in place but I will double check. This first occurred while shooting the pistol and I have no idea why all of a sudden it stopped working correctly.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

trushot said:


> I have a Sig P230 that when the slide release is pushed down the slide fails to go forward. It doesn't matter if the magazine is in the pistol or not or loaded or not. As far as I can tell all the parts seem to be there and there doesn't appear that there is any excessive wear on any of them. Any idea's?


the issue here as i see it is that you are confusing the decocker lever with the slide stop lever. this gun does not have a slide stop, you release the slide by removing the magazine, then pulling back on the slide and releasing....


----------



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

OK maybe the terminology is wrong so let me explain it this way. After firing the last round in the magazine the slide locks to the rear. The magazine is removed and a loaded magazine returned in it's place. Then by pushing downward with your thumb on the slide release lever the slide should fall forward loading the next round and leaving the pistol cocked and ready to fire. This is not occurring when the slide release lever is pushed downward. Meaning the slide is not falling forward.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

that is a decocker lever.... used to decock the hammer. there is no lever to release the slide.... with a loaded magazine you pull the slide full back letting it fly forward .... if you want to close the slide with an empty magazine, you remove the mag, pull back the slide fully , letting it fly forward.

the p230 has 2 levers, the takedown lever infront of the trigger guard , left side and the decocker, between the trigger and grip, left side.

there is no slide release


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's always nice to hear from someone who actually knows what he's writing—as differentiated from myself, who was only guessing.

Thank you, Ted!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's always nice to hear from someone who actually knows what he's writing-as differentiated from myself, who was only guessing.
> 
> Thank you, Ted!


you forget that i am also the guy who had the cz75 that wouldnt fire double action till i remembered i was holding a browning hi-power....

and youre welcome!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> you forget that i am also the guy who had the cz75 that wouldnt fire double action till i remembered i was holding a browning hi-power...


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
Now I don't feel quite so ignorant.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> Now I don't feel quite so ignorant.


yep, i didnt say anything to anyone ,it was just silent wonder sorta .....WTF? and then a quick once over and and then :smt115.... and now the world knows


----------

